# 40 year with score 325 - also no PNP update in 6 - 8 months



## aarora_98 (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi, i created my profile in express entry in 2019 but it expired now. It seems the score is too low for express-entry unless i get some invite from Province. I applied to 3-4 provinces but did not get any movement. I want your advice if I should seek an immigration consultant to take this case and help?

Till now i was doing it myself. Please advice as cost etc for consultant are obviously involved.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You probably don’t qualify to come to Canada in the first instance. 

I don’t know the particulars for all of the PNP programmes but I believe that many of them have a minimum CRS requirement in order to qualify for the specific province’s program. 

325 is a low score and I think that if you’ve not heard back by now in regards to the PNP programme you’ve applied to, you _will *not*_ likely be successful in your application. 


I am sorry to dash your hopes of immigrating to Canada but what you offer as far as skills and adaptability doesn’t measure up to what the Provincial and Federal Governments of Canada are looking for.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

And a consultant cannot do anything to increase your score, so do not waste your money on one.


----------



## aarora_98 (Jan 22, 2019)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You probably don’t qualify to come to Canada in the first instance.
> 
> I don’t know the particulars for all of the PNP programmes but I believe that many of them have a minimum CRS requirement in order to qualify for the specific province’s program.
> 
> ...


I think ppl apply for PNP in case their fedral express entry score is lower. So, I please let me know what option may I have. I have IELts 6.5 (I tried 2nd time it remain same). Even getting 7 would not make much additon to my points. 

I have seen cases where consultants service is being used and they get chance. While doing self it seems difficult.


----------



## aarora_98 (Jan 22, 2019)

colchar said:


> And a consultant cannot do anything to increase your score, so do not waste your money on one.


Why are you so sure?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aarora_98 said:


> Why are you so sure?


Pure common sense - a consultant cannot change the facts of your case therefore they cannot increase your points.


----------



## aarora_98 (Jan 22, 2019)

colchar said:


> Pure common sense - a consultant cannot change the facts of your case therefore they cannot increase your points.



I want to ask you whether you really know what you are talking? You have experience in this or just writing anything here?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The score is easy to measure. A consultant can't change your age (in this case, a very negative factor that will only get worse every year. 5 points less for every birthday).
They can also not give you a higher degree, make you a brother or sister that lives in Canada, give you a Canadian degree or work experience, nor can they improve your language score.
And there are consultants who tell you they have contacts in Canada and if you pay them your hard earned $$, they will try to get you a job. I would say, go for it! But one condition: if they can't get me a paid legit job in Canada that qualifies for me to get a visa, they will refund my money. If the consultant is so sure of his claim they will get you a job, that would not be a problem, he?!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aarora_98 said:


> I want to ask you whether you really know what you are talking? You have experience in this or just writing anything here?



Are you serious?

Unless they lie on your behalf a consultant cannot change your age, your education, your language skills, etc. so they cannot increase you score. Nor can they get you a job.

What part of that is so difficult for you to understand?

Anyone who pays a consultant thinking that the consultant can change their point totals is throwing their money away.


----------



## aarora_98 (Jan 22, 2019)

Hello, min eligibility for some PNP is 300 in express entry pool. Although I am not sure if min criteria is always reached during PNP consideration, but it is still a criteria. So saying that one is not eligible at lower score may not be right. Cheers and enjoy life!!!


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

aarora_98 said:


> Hello, min eligibility for some PNP is 300 in express entry pool. Although I am not sure if min criteria is always reached during PNP consideration, but it is still a criteria. So saying that one is not eligible at lower score may not be right. Cheers and enjoy life!!!


----------



## rajat.tiwari (Sep 29, 2012)

aarora_98 said:


> Hi, i created my profile in express entry in 2019 but it expired now. It seems the score is too low for express-entry unless i get some invite from Province. I applied to 3-4 provinces but did not get any movement. I want your advice if I should seek an immigration consultant to take this case and help?
> 
> Till now i was doing it myself. Please advice as cost etc for consultant are obviously involved.


Besides Express Entry, there are a few other options to come to Canada:-
1. Try immigration through city of Morden, if you have the required skill set.
https://www.mordenimmigration.com/skilled-worker-program
There might be other towns like Morden that support pathways to immigration, so you might want to research that.
2. Find a job with an employer in Quebec and come on work permit. Then you can progress to CSQ and PR. Quebec runs their immigration separate from Express Entry and the whole process would take some time.
3. If you are good with French, and have skill set in demand in Quebec, you can apply for CSQ even from outside quebec. Again Quebec is a slow process.
4. If you can find a job elsewhere in Canada (outside Quebec) and come over on work permit then there is a good chance of getting provincial nomination that the province you are working in and that would give you 600 extra points for express entry.

Good Luck.


----------



## 3bduoz (Jan 13, 2019)

Also try pnp program here's details for both categories : 

https://www.saskatchewan.ca/residen...nal-skilled-worker-saskatchewan-express-entry

https://www.saskatchewan.ca/residen...national-skilled-worker-occupations-in-demand


----------

